# Shrek 2 (2004)



## tonic (May 19, 2004)

*Shrek 2*

I thought that the movie was really funny. I skipped last period today cause I was bored,saw it and haven't regretted it. The movie brought all the characters of the old movie back (including the Ginger Bread man 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and it didn't dissappoint. Though sequels usually don't have what first movies have I was surprised and delighted by what Shrek 2 had to offer. There was a whole new plot even though Shrek 1 seemed to end with happily ever after but it turned out to be just as great as the first. There were classic moments and just an overall great cast with the additions of Julie Andrews, John Cleese, Antonio Banderas, Rupert Everett and Jennifer Saunders. References to great movies and shows like The Wizard of Oz, Lord of The Rings and Cops just made the movie even funnier, there were moments where people cried but if they were of sorrow or joy it's hard to tell. Like ever movie there were sad moments but those even managed to be funny. If anyone goes to see it, wait until the end of the credits because there is another piece of footage that is extremely funny. Anyways I'd give it a 4/5 stars though I can be quite lenient with my stars lol. For anyone who goes and sees it I can almost guarantee that you'll laugh at least once


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Shrek 2*

Sounds good to me - I think we'll enjoy this one, too.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 29, 2004)

Anyone seen this film yet???

From the promo, it looks great... And reviews seem to think it is better than the original...

But as we know, reviews in magazines tend to lie... 

So, come on folks, give me your feelings...


----------



## polymorphikos (Jun 29, 2004)

Very, very, very funny. Probably funnier than the original, and laden with more pop references than you can poke a stick at. Puss in Boots is an excellent character, and Jennifer Saunders can sing, to all appearences, which I didn't know. Probably not quite as sweet as the first film, and far more plot-driven and satirical of society than fairytales, but definitely one of the best movies I've seen in ages.


----------



## Sirathiel (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm going to see it this evening. I'm really looking forward to it. I liked the excerpts the show before the main film of an evening starts. But, even they can be misleading...) Anyways, I'm planning to have fun tonight. I'll be back when I have formed my subjective opinion of it.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 29, 2004)

Sira, wear some suitable clothes... You don't want to feel uncomfortable while you are laughing hard...


----------



## Devillishgirl (Jun 29, 2004)

We took the kids to see it on Sunday.  It was very good, funny and I liked the story line.  Puss in Boots was hilarious and a lot of the humor was definitely adult oriented.  My son has still not stopped talking about the giant "cookie"


----------



## Sirathiel (Jun 29, 2004)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Sira, wear some suitable clothes... You don't want to feel uncomfortable while you are laughing hard...


I _always_ wear comfortable clothes, since I never know when the next joke comes around the corner.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 29, 2004)

Now there is a thing... Have to ask people if they have special "Movie Watching" clothing...


----------



## erickad71 (Jun 29, 2004)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Now there is a thing... Have to ask people if they have special "Movie Watching" clothing...


At the theater we go to I have to wear pants even in summer. Otherwise I can't enjoy the movie because I'm shivering so badly!


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 29, 2004)

erickad71 said:
			
		

> At the theater we go to I have to wear pants even in summer. Otherwise I can't enjoy the movie because I'm shivering so badly!


I'm almost afraid to ask why...  

But I am going non-perverted and say that it has something to do with the air conditioning???  

I'd love to go to a cinema with air conditioning... I was at one last week (or so) and it was sweltering... Plus they could do with some sprayed perfume... The ugly couple in front STANK!!! PHEW!!!


----------



## McMurphy (Jun 29, 2004)

*Shrek Reloaded*

I thought Shrek 2 was a fantastic film.  In fact, I enjoyed it more than the original, and I can completely understand why this movie now holds the record  for having the top box office grosses for a 3D animated feature.


----------



## erickad71 (Jun 29, 2004)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> I'm almost afraid to ask why...
> 
> But I am going non-perverted and say that it has something to do with the air conditioning???
> 
> I'd love to go to a cinema with air conditioning... I was at one last week (or so) and it was sweltering... Plus they could do with some sprayed perfume... The ugly couple in front STANK!!! PHEW!!!


Yes, it's the air-conditioning.  I believe they have it set on 50 degrees F. 
So sorry about your cinema, if you are ever over this way feel free to visit mine. 

Personally I don't think I could live around here without air-conditioning. You'd melt away like the wicked witch of the east(or is it west?).


----------



## Ivo (Jun 30, 2004)

I wasn't all that impressed with the movie overall.  I was really looking forward to it because Shrek is one of my favorite animated films of all time.  A few problems I had with it...

~ Not enough Donkey.

~ Plot was thin.

~ Not many genuinely funny moments outside of Puss n' Boots scenes.

I had almost forgotten the movie while walking out of the theater.  It just didn't grab me like the original.


----------



## Sirathiel (Jul 1, 2004)

Unlike Ivo, I enjoyed this movie very much. There were a lot of gags that weren't very obvious, like the poster of Prince Justin (Timberlake)...

I think I liked this movie even better than the first part. Many known fairy tale characters got a completely new take which I enjoyed very much, especially since I didn't expect them.

I'd readily go and see it another time.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 3, 2004)

I have a complaint!!!! Why did nobody warn me about the "hair ball" scene???

I've just watched a "Making of Shrek 2" programme on the TV...

They showed that scene, and I was creased up laughing for a good 10 minutes - it was so funny - reminded me of the cats I've had in the past!!! And it was only a half hour show!!!


----------

